# Falcon's Sketches



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

This was a sketch I drawded During school (I should really be paying more attention...). Not very accurate, but whatever.











and some helmet concepts for my Space Marine Chapter.











and random other picture.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice stuff Falcon, you've some talent there. Have you tried importing these into photoshop and doing some coloring in there?


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

I wish I had Photoshop... I Don't have that kind of money with a part time job after school.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah..it costs money.. *shifty look*


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah, I'm not into that whole... well, you know....


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nice pics k:


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

looking nice. I especially like the bolter on the last one!


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are really well done


----------



## Lorgars_Champion (May 11, 2008)

Nice work! You have a good eye for shapes, and the gradient work on the first pic is magnificent. If you ever get a chance to get photoshop, I think you could benefit from it greatly. (Not that it isn't already great art.) 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

I drew a better Bolter on a paper plate at work in pen.


----------



## Xavier_Llayton (Jun 6, 2008)

I ripped off loads of Bolter pictures .............and? not a pissing contest you know, the guys got skill don't put him down:taunt:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, there are some really good artists out there and you by far are one of the best.

oh and wtf, a paper plate?


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey, I drew a terminator during my breaks at work on this nice little notebook I bought.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Frakking awesome dude! Do you take art, and if not, why the hell not!? You could teach the class! 

-Dirge


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

I did take art through high school. but, I've been drawing since I was in first grade.

I wanted to go to art school because I like to paint and make sculpture too, but Art school is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Save up for it man, it would be a waste of talent not to go.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, im saving up to go to art school too, but Im definitely not as good as you! You got skill!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Falcon04 said:


> Hey, I drew a terminator during my breaks at work on this nice little notebook I bought.


amazing simply amazing :goodpost:


----------



## happychopper (Apr 14, 2008)

All I can say, is "WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS F***ING AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!" excuse the out burst, I don't normally swear online. *sighs* I wish I could draw like that. Oh well, at least I can draw some cartoon animals! sure they suck, but during class (form 4, yr 10), espesh science, what else can I do? besides, the people who have to sit in my group(seating plan for most classes, second brainy class in my yr) say that I do pretty well. With some practise, I might just be able to draw the animals with long faces, aka horses and such. I still can't draw 40k for jack toffee, but I gotta comfort myself somehow. You should go to art school! Wot country are you in, anyway... (sorry for going off topic *depressed sigh*)


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Dude you have a wicked style for drawing nice clean lines and technical stuff, become an architect or something?


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been trying to draw terminators for ages (I can never quite get the proportions right:ireful2 and that just looks great.


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey, after months I have a group of new pictures from the last few weeks doodling.

imperial sentinal (looks Tallarn-ish)









Cadian pattern Lasrifle









Predator Destructor









Terminator with shield









Custom helm Ultramarine









Tech Marine with servo-arm


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet sketches love the terminator pointing


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

nice sketches. :good:


----------



## wonton86 (Sep 8, 2008)

thats mad!!! very cool and your guns are amazing


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice drawings, well done


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

photoshop's not that expensive, is it? my computer came with it, so i dunno


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

wow, all i can draw is a guardsman, and he just turns out looking like a nazi


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

well done again. Not to sound like a broken record but uve got some talent


----------



## AVATAR OF DEATH (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice work mate k:


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Falcon04 said:


> Hey, I drew a terminator during my breaks at work on this nice little notebook I bought.


Hey its Jesus in a terminator suit lol nice drawing man


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

If you think that looks like Jesus, you should see the close up I made afterwards...


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL very nice plus rep coz it looks awesome


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice sketches!!! I wish I could sketch with that sorta depth......got any sites that can teach you that? If you do that would be so helpful!!!!


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Bump*

Hey, I drew a picture of myself, and I decided it was too plain.

I added some embellishments on the body portion.










My favorite chapter paint-style.


The red didn't scan well, It turned very blue, if you know what I mean.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice and clean style there Falcon; I definately think you'd do well in a technical job, designing things. I fully understand the lack of funds... photoshop is beyond my means also and art school: I seem to be one of the many that gets told "your style is rubbish (aka not modern art) so you don't belong here."

Good luck in pursuing your place at the school and making something of your talent. 

LVix


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

+ rep for these Falcon04..
i really like the bolter on a plate and the ultra concept but i think your tech marine is outstanding 
(except for the lined paper your using:headbutt
*:stop:stop using it now:shout:*..........

the last one looks great and the plain paper makes it look even better k:

*request*..would it be possible to finish the tech marine?,
i think he is stunning and would look fantastic finished and painted up ,
love his relaxed pose to :chuffed:


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

great sketches fella but I definatly agree with juddski, get yourself a proper artists sketch pad they go for reasonably cheap for the lower quality paper that isn't intended for full scenese :victory:


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> wow, all i can draw is a guardsman, and he just turns out looking like a nazi


Aren't all Guardsmen Nazi's anyway? You know since the Emporer is Hitler incarnate?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

This is really excellent work, well done!

I have nothing further to add, as I draw like a donkey, and am unable to say anything useful... just "wow".

:impressed cyclops:


----------

